# Google nexus 4 may cost Rs 38500/- in india



## josin (Nov 1, 2012)

You may or may not have heard about this but if you live in a country where purchasing devices from google play isn't available(which is like 98% of the countries),you will have to pay a whopping 549 euros for the 16gb nexus 4(that's the pricing in Austria,dunno about the rest of the world but it will most likely be the same).I will actually have to pay more than double the original price of a phone that got 16gb non expandable storage.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 1, 2012)

^better to import from U.S.


----------



## reddead (Nov 1, 2012)

Ebay FTW!


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 1, 2012)

Well we have alternative sources in the TABLE...


----------



## sharang_3 (Nov 14, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Well we have alternative sources in the TABLE...



nexus 4 available for 24k on ebay..though its a direct import so comes without warranty..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

India is a big market, Google should launch it here also.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

39k too high a price for it to be successful here IMO


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Exactly, most would rather prefer Ipad instead of Nexus for this price.


----------



## dalbir (Nov 17, 2012)

Too high price for such device.
would be better to move on for other devices....


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

I think LG want to Sell Optimus G more than Nexus 4 .. So high Prices


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ Whats LG got to do with Google Nexus 4?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2012)

Sumeet_naik said:


> ^^ Whats LG got to do with Google Nexus 4?



Lol.   

LG manufactures it.


----------



## DDIF (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung has spoiled everyone. Where the hell is the competition and reduction and fight for better prices. Instead we get double prices than America and Europe.
I am holding and saving for a good phone, at this rate I think I'll move to Win 8 phones.


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 17, 2012)

ah, it'll be 23-25000 for 8GB and 27-29000 for 16GB.
38 is wayy off!


----------

